# WTB triple beam scale



## liljoe (Jan 25, 2008)

Does anyone have an older Ohaus or RCBS triple beam scale that reads in Grains that they would be willing to sell. I have a son that is setting up he's reloading room. Nothing against the digitals but we're just more comfortable with the mech.


----------

